# Beadlock Issues and solution



## yooper (Aug 29, 2010)

All, Once again I kicked myself for not searching the past LJ forums before I attempted something new. As a wood butcher, I always learn something.

For a Christmas vacation project I wanted to make a small side table, so I decided to give my dusty, never-used Beadlock jig a try. I was using some 5/4 reclaimed chestnut, so I decided to practice on similar thickness pine first. My alignment seemed to work OK with pine, but it failed horribly on the chestnut (ugh!). After some thought (and profanity), my solution was to glue the tenons into the misaligned holes, saw them flush on the table saw, and finally route a channel in the tenons' face for biscuits. Problem solved after a wasted day. Looks like my Beadlock goes back on the shelf. I may have to check out Dowelmax or stick with biscuits.


----------



## runswithscissors (Nov 8, 2012)

Can't you hold out until Harbor Freight comes out with a clone of the Domino?


----------



## exelectrician (Oct 3, 2011)

I took mine to the Goodwill. That way it will never mess one of my projects up again.


----------

